# Fiat Ducato spare wheel



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi Can anyone tell me where I can get an exploded view diagram for the arrangement of the spare wheel carrier on a Swift Suntor 
Thanks
TEL


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Somewhere in this lot maybe!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-57282.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=47476


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

I'd try emailing Swift first off


----------

